# Snowman and Snowwoman Free Pattern



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is the link:

http://flutterbypatch.blogspot.co.uk/2009/12/knitted-snowman-free-pattern.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

bookmarked! thanks laurel arts :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are so cute xx


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a snowman nut! Those two will have to join my snow family! They'll also be a perfect addition to my all home made tree!

Thank you SO much for sharing!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting! I love her patterns and have all her Dollytime patterns. She's great!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

They're darling, and thanks for the link!!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site, thanks.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great, thank you for sharing


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the free Pattern, sure will make some, since I also love snow man and have only crochet some so far.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I love snowmen. Thanks so much for this cute pattern. I have bookmarked it. rlmayknit


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great pattern Laurel..thanks!!!

For those wanting a PDF to print here goes:


Enjoy!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Great pattern Laurel..thanks!!!
> 
> For those wanting a PDF to print here goes:
> 
> Enjoy!


Camilla, Thank you so much for this I have printed it and can not wait to start it. rlmayknit


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome 



rlmayknit said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Great pattern Laurel..thanks!!!
> ...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute thanks for sharing


----------

